# Sunbathing



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Levis was really enjoying the sun today...:smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww what a sweetie!!

He's got some long legs on him!! How tall is Levis?


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

They sure do like to soak up the sun,mine were doing the same thing on my back porch today. By the way Levis is a handsome boy!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks  i don't even know exactly how tall he is. i willmeasure him tomorrow


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! My GSP loves the warm sunny weather and she sunbathes often! Levis is so handsome and shiny. Such a pretty boy! :biggrin1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he's solar powered!

Cute pup you have there.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! Levis is glowing in that second photo!!


----------

